# liquid cooling questions



## brettdotcom14 (Apr 6, 2005)

hey, i have a question about liquid cooling..my computer heats up my whole entire room, and i was wondering if i got a liquid cooling system would it be any different?


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Liquid cooling is the real deal for cooling if your computer is getting extremely hot during normal use and the fans, and ventilation just aren't quite cutting it then yes this would be the next step. Ideally you want at least one main fan for intake, brining in fresh air and another to push the air out. Also some decent thermal compound on the CPU, and heat sink and fan that are not stock, that provides decent airflow. What sort of temperatures are we looking at, if you need to acquire some readings either in the bios or download an application called 'Speedfan'.


----------



## brettdotcom14 (Apr 6, 2005)

its not that any of the hardware is running hot, its just the comp produces alot of heat and really heats up the room its in. and im wondering if liquid cooling would effect the room temperature. the guys at frozencpu said it would big time, while someone else told me it shouldnt have any effect.


----------



## brettdotcom14 (Apr 6, 2005)

gpu=49c
hd0=39c
hd1=36c
core =40c
core =54c i think this is the chipset..


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah it would have an effect on your room if the computer is the main cause, by lowering the heat generated will keep the room a bit cooler. But bear in mind it may only be a few degree's.


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

dont know a thing about liquid cooling. but IMO any kind of liquid and a £1000 pc doesnt mix. =)

www.dabs.com have some tubes and stuff tho ( in clearance i think)


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

This one ain't bad took, seen my mates system with this one fitted works a charm.

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/91991/show_product_overview


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

get a Coolermaster Stacker 831, you wont need any water cooling then =)


----------



## larryjr88 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wouldn't the room heat be the same? The computer makes just as much heat with or w/o watercooling, the only difference is a radiator expels the heat, not a case fan.

How would there be a difference in room temperature?


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

I agree with larry. the same amount of heat will be taken to the radiator via the water and so the SAME amount of will be eject from the computer. Why not just open a few windows? :laugh:


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

Liquid Coolling systems are of use when you have an Overclocked system, if not its worthless and its money thrown away... IF your computer can really heat up your room, get it checked by a computer repair shop ASAP...


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

A standard air cooled PC always heats up the room. Itz a by product of using the PC which saves a bit on heating bill .


----------



## !I am Newb! (Jun 25, 2008)

well i mean for example if your computer can really do the job of a heater get it checked because its not supposed too... its even illegal to make this kind of computer as it can be the source of your house going up if flames!


----------



## Peagreen (Apr 21, 2008)

!I am Newb! said:


> Liquid Coolling systems are of use when you have an Overclocked system, if not its worthless and its money thrown away... IF your computer can really heat up your room, get it checked by a computer repair shop ASAP...


This isnt actually correct, most top spec home built pc's heat up the room. Doesnt mean the pc is hot. For example i have a stacker 831 i think it is. the room gets really hot, but inside my case isnt to hot. its basically how your case give out the heat, and obv the higher the spec. the hotter it is =)

dont upgrade your cooling, upgrade your case. coolermasters beat them ALL.


----------



## craigwatanabe (Jan 28, 2008)

Bottom line is that liquid cooling won't reduce the heat in your room but it will reduce the heat in your computer case because the heat from the CPU is moved from the CPU to the radiator. The radiator will do it's job by radiating the stored heat in the coolant to it's fins and transfer that heat to the ambient air in your room thus making your room just as hot.

Get an air conditioner and that'll solve your heating issues, especially when this summer's heat cranks up in late July or early August.


----------



## Tu_Ultimate (Apr 2, 2008)

although a it is chucking the smae amount of heat out, there is only one source for the radiator where as previously u had the heatsinks on the Nb GPU CPU which would output heat at a much faster pace, because of the coolant the coolant needs to be heated first before the radiator gets hot but has theres so much of it it conducts across all of the coolant and the temps are much lower so the radiator is chucking out the same wattage of heat, but at a slower rate so your room temp will be cooler. also the water cooling is point cooling so the only heat is coming from the radiator whihc means it will take it longer to radiate around the room so the room will take long to heat up but since theres always airflow ijn a room and windows and things, the room wont heats up as much as its being cooled down at a constant rate.
i know that sounds confusing but it is true and you will see a room temp drop of a few degrees which can make a diffrence :grin:


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think ultimate got it right, but as he said it is confusing. to make it a little bit less confusing, here is a jist:

the radiator cools down the coolant (water) to the coolest the RADIATOR and cool in the heat exchange time and to the coolest the external air temp is. 

if to coolant is still warmer then how cool the radiator can get it, this little extra heat does not get pumped back into the system unless the coolant is hotter then what it is cooling (unlikely)

therefore, some energy is always being stored in the coolant itself, so the room will be a little bit cooler. until you turn your computer off, in which the extra heat of the coolant will slowly dissipate (i think its conduction, but i dont know) out into the air. however, by that time, the radiator will stop exchanging most heat so in the end, yes your room will be a little cooler, but nothing THAT noticeable (maybe a few C)


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

I have had both a water cooling system and air system on my same computer, and the water cooled system is about 12 deg cooler for the same size room, it is due to the liquid absorbing alot of the initial energy. I also suggest IF you do get water cooling, do not use water, but using a coolant, such as fluid XP or Fluid XP ultra... anyways, to help with cooling matters also, make sure you have good ventilation, that will help reduce heat build up... also, if you do go water cooling, keep your radiator OUTSIDE your case, it will help with heat dissipation greatly...


----------

